# Conflicto entre BOOSTs [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola otra vez!!!

Me pasé del libreoffice al libreoffice-bin para ahorrarme las dos horas de compilación. En ese momento tenía instalado boost-build 1.53, y él LO-bin requería boost-build 1.52. Para instalarlo hice algo como esto:

```
emerge –C libreoffice

emerge -C boost-build

emerge  =boost-build-1.52

emerge  libreoffice-bin
```

Anduvo todo bien. Cuando le di el update me saltaron los programas en conflicto y los fui reparando de a uno (eran solo cuatro), pero ahora llegue a un conflicto que no logro solucionarlo. Acá va la salida:

```
# emerge --update --deep --newuse --changed-use --with-bdeps=y @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

WARNING: One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-util/boost-build:0

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.53.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.52.0-r1 required by (dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r6::gentoo, installed)

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

dev-libs/boost:0

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.
```

Como hago para levanta este conflicto?

Nuevamente muchas gracias!!!Last edited by natrix on Thu Mar 20, 2014 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Elimina boost-build de tu archivo world y deja que emerge lo contabilice sólo como dependencia:

```
emerge --deselect =boost-build-1.52
```

Prueba otra vez a ver si cambia algo.

¿Usas la rama estable o la de pruebas?

----------

## natrix

El comando no responde, probé otras variantes y tampoco. Todas dan las mismas respuestas:

```
# emerge --deselect =boost-build-1.52

>>> No matching atoms found in "world" favorites file...

```

Manejo todas versiones del árbol de portage. No manejo versiones de pruebas

Otra vez, gracias quilosaq!!!

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dice 

```
emerge -pv boost-build
```

?

----------

## natrix

Ahí va:

```
 # emerge -pv boost-build

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ~] dev-util/boost-build-1.53.0 [1.52.0-r1] USE="python -examples {-test}" 54,459 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 54,459 kB

```

----------

## quilosaq

 *natrix wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> [ebuild     U ~] dev-util/boost-build-1.53.0 [1.52.0-r1] USE="python -examples {-test}" 54,459 kB
> 
> ...

 El símbolo "~" junto  a U quiere decir que es un ebuild de la rama de pruebas. Para que esto ocurra tienes que estas aceptando paquetes de esa rama. Dentro del repostorio oficial de Gentoo hay ebuilds de la rama estable y otros de la de pruebas. No tiene nada de malo usar ebuids de esta última.

Para ver por qué emerge quiere instalar esa versión de boost-build publica la salida de estos 3 comandos:

```
emerge --info

grep -R boost-build /etc/portage

(root)# grep boost-build /var/lib/portage/world
```

----------

## natrix

Gracias por la data, no sabía eso de las versiones de prueba. Esta bueno aprender estas cosas. Acá va lo pedido:

```
# emerge --info 

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8400_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4052540 total,   1773640 free

KiB Swap:    3180832 total,   3180832 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 18 Mar 2014 21:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.7, 4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi ads alsa amd64 arts asf automount berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cd cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt css cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif f77 fam fasteap fat fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu injection ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi kwin lame lcms ldap libnotify logrotate lzo mad madwifi matroska midi mmx mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer multilib nautilus ncurses network networkmanager nls nptl ntfs nvidia ogg opengl openmp p7zip pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds profiler pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 rar readline run-exes sdl semantic-desktop session sound spell sse sse2 sse3 ssh ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink systemd tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vdpau vorbis win32 win32codecs win64 winbind wps wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES es_AR" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

```
# grep -R boost-build /etc/portage 

/etc/portage/package.keywords:=dev-util/boost-build-1.53.0 ~amd64

```

```
# grep boost-build /var/lib/portage/world

dev-util/boost-build

```

----------

## quilosaq

 *natrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # grep boost-build /var/lib/portage/world
> 
> ...

 Como puse antes, conviene que quites boost-build de world:

```
(root)# emerge -v --deselect boost-build
```

 *natrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # grep -R boost-build /etc/portage 
> 
> ...

 Esta línea es la que hace que emerge quiera instalar la versión 1.53.0. Si no sabes para qué la necesitas ponla como comentario añadiendo un símbolo "#" al comienzo de la misma (o simplemente bórrala).

Si la necesitas porque tienes programas que dependen de ella no podrás instalar libreoffice-bin y tendrás que elegir.

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Ahora si pude quitar la dependencia de world, pero sigo teniendo la misma salida.

Eliminé la keyword y no tuve problemas, pero tampoco cambió nada.

Todos los intentos los hago después de un revdep-rebuild

Con este problema estoy aprendiendo muchas cosas nueva  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *natrix wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Eliminé la keyword y no tuve problemas, pero tampoco cambió nada.
> 
> ...

 No creo que sea "exactamente" la misma salida. Pégala y la vemos. También repite el comando:

```
grep -R boost-build /etc/portage
```

----------

## natrix

Acá va:

```
# emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse --changed-use --with-bdeps=y @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

WARNING: One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-util/boost-build:0

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.53.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.52.0-r1 required by (dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r6::gentoo, installed)

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

dev-libs/boost:0

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

```
# emerge -v --deselect boost-build

>>> Removing dev-util/boost-build from "world" favorites file...

```

```
# grep -R boost-build /etc/portage

/etc/portage/package.keywords:# =dev-util/boost-build-1.53.0 ~amd64

```

Gracias!!!!!!

----------

## quilosaq

El orden de los comandos es importante. Si primero hiciste

```
# emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse --changed-use --with-bdeps=y @world 
```

 y luego

```
# emerge -v --deselect boost-build
```

y la salida fue

```
>>> Removing dev-util/boost-build from "world" favorites file... 
```

quiere decir que boost-build no estaba eliminado de world cuando ejecutaste el primer emerge.

La salida de

```
# emerge -v --deselect boost-build
```

tiene que ser

```
>>> No matching atoms found in "world" favorites file...
```

. Cuando sea así ejecuta el

```
# emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse --changed-use --with-bdeps=y @world 
```

y pega la salida.

----------

## natrix

Es cierto, jugué un poco con el orden al ver que no da:

```

natrix ~ # emerge -v --deselect boost-build

>>> No matching atoms found in "world" favorites file...

natrix ~ # emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse --changed-use --with-bdeps=y @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

WARNING: One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-util/boost-build:0

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.53.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.52.0-r1 required by (dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r6::gentoo, installed)

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

dev-libs/boost:0

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

----------

## quilosaq

Parece que es boost quien está "tirando" de la versión 1.53.0 de boost-build. Seguramente en package.keywords tendrás aceptada la versión de pruebas de boost

```
=dev-libs/boost-1.53.0-r1 ~amd64
```

También tendrás que convertirla en comentario o eliminarla.

----------

## natrix

Anda!!!!!!

Era el tironeo de boost...

```
# emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse --changed-use --with-bdeps=y @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

Gracias quilosaq!!!

----------

